# I'm back after almost 9 years away



## Kimberlue89 (Feb 19, 2019)

As the title says, I'm back after nearly 9 years. I thought I had beaten this. I thought I had faked it till I actually made it, but here I am again. This site helped me through some really hard times and I'm confident it will help me again.


----------



## Aridity (Jun 12, 2011)

What made you come back? And what made you leave in the first place,that means you were somewhat recovered?


----------



## Kimberlue89 (Feb 19, 2019)

I thought I was completely recovered. I hadn't had an episode in months. Then I went years without having one. Then.. I had my second child and about 3 months after I had him, it all hit me again. I came back because the people on this site really helped me and I'm hoping they can help me again.


----------



## Broken (Jan 1, 2017)

Child birth really can throw your bodies hormones and neurotransmitters out of balance. This could perhaps be a case of post natal depression. Did you take any medication the first time this happened? Personally I think the diagnosis of depersonalization disorder leaves you in a place feeling hopeless as there is no definitive cure

You should try and pinpoint the underlying issue ie depression, anxiety, trauma>ptsd. Childbirth itself can be enough to cause PTSD if it was a complicated birth or there was any emergency procedures etc where you were worried about the health of the baby/yourself. As it has been absent for so long I would start there and see if this is related in anyway to the birth of your new child or even burnout/lack of sleep that has contributed to this. I am sure with time and patience this will pass again for you


----------



## eddy1886 (Oct 11, 2012)

Kimberlue89 said:


> As the title says, I'm back after nearly 9 years. I thought I had beaten this. I thought I had faked it till I actually made it, but here I am again. This site helped me through some really hard times and I'm confident it will help me again.


I have been visiting this site for many years because when it comes to DP there is often nowhere else to go...I will never be able to understand the people who say regularly visiting this site just prolongs the DP......This site has helped me learn so much about my condition and also how to manage it....In fact before I found this site I spent nearly 15 years terrified because I never knew what was truly wrong with me...

If you require meds to help you feel better and they actually work my motto is stick with it....Cos when it comes to DP if its not broken dont try to fix it....

Everybody is different on here with one thing in common "Depersonalization Disorder" ....So that means everybody will learn to deal with this crap in their own ways....Diet, excercise, medicine, drinking tea etc etc etc.....Whatever makes this crap go away and gets you back into normal life stick with it....


----------

